# LotR - Third Age



## Lament Du Lamia (Dec 8, 2004)

Is anybody else playing this game? I was surprised at how different it was from the Return of the King, and the other ones as a matter of fact,  but i do like it. Though, it took me forever to complete that one mission in the mines of moria, right after the balrog destroys the bridge,  where you are surrounded. -_-,        - i got so aggrivated.


----------



## McMurphy (Dec 12, 2004)

I haven't had the chance to play any of the LOTR games to be honest. Because Third Age is different, would you say it is better or worse than the film adaption video games?

Speaking of the film adaption games, I have been wondering how fun they are, actually. Don't games where you already know all the plot points suffer a little in regards to their fun factor and replayability?


----------



## Lament Du Lamia (Dec 14, 2004)

i think id have to say, as far as the storyline goes, its better, its an rpg, like final fantasy or lost kingdoms. while it can sometimes be frustrating, just sitting there while your opponent takes their turn, it is also very exciting when you get new moves or beat a particular part of the game that you had to repeatedly play. Though the film adaptation video games, especially rotk, have their own charm, theres much more 'action'. you decide when you want to kill something, the game isnt so much controlled by the plotline, if what im trying to say makes sense at all. With the movie adaptation games you get to physically fight, and theres some really cool moves you can aquire as you get level ups. I guess its all a matter of the kind of games you prefer. My brother hates rpg's and refuses to play it, but will play the movie adaptation games. i myself love them both. 

as for the plotline and replayability suffering, i guess thats also just a matter of personal preference. Knowing the plotline doesnt bother me at all, and im always starting new games, just for the sake of enjoying it again.


----------



## Michael (Dec 15, 2004)

I liked everything about The Third Age--except that it seemed awfully short.  I had over 150 hours of game play on Final Fantasy X-2 and only about 33 hours on The Third Age.  Otherwise, I thought the story was fair, since it basically paralleled the movies except with different characters, the graphics were awesome, and the combat was interesting.  The character abilities were also very cool.


----------



## Lament Du Lamia (Dec 15, 2004)

id have to agree about the shortness of it. we got through the first disk on, if i remember, 10 something hours of playtime. i thought it would be much longer. Though, this was just last weekend when i was home from school. so i havent beat the game yet. After friday i have a whole month to do some butt kicking

oh, also, have you played it in evil mode?


----------



## Michael (Dec 15, 2004)

Oops, forgot about evil mode. That was interesting too. There's one for each chapter. You fight as Sauron's minions in several consecutive battles (if you're on the last battle and you lose you have to start over), and when you're done you've unlocked new equipment.


----------



## Lament Du Lamia (Dec 15, 2004)

ive only played it for a few minutes. i couldnt bare killing the 'good guys' until ive beaten the game with them first. for once ill be the one weilding that annoying 'raven death' move, you know the one. its such a pain when your the one being hit by it.


----------



## Michael (Dec 15, 2004)

True, but if you wait until you've won then you miss out on cool weapons and armor that can't get otherwise.

Got to admit, that "Storm" ability, or whatever it's called, really got on my nerves in evil mode.


----------



## Lament Du Lamia (Dec 15, 2004)

Storm ability? mm, like i said, im not home during the week so i hvent been able to finish it yet. 

is it just me, or was beating that Balrog a walk in the park?


----------



## Michael (Dec 16, 2004)

No it's a walk in the park you got it


----------



## Lament Du Lamia (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, i finally got around to finishing this game, and theres a few things that i need to say before my  head explodes. First off, i was very disappointed with the ending. The Nazgul were easier to beat than the balrog was. When we went back and played it for fun we just messed around with weak, but fun moves, without any problems. Sauron was also ridiculously easy. I was very disappointed. One other thing that really got me going was the way they kept on using direct lines from the movies. It was ok in return of the king, i mean.... it was the same story! but with this.. -growl-  At one point i think i remember hadhod saying.... "then it has all been in vain!" . it was so gross. and then, at the end.  Aragorn, speaking to Berethor says "you bow to no one." I guess still overall a decent game. but it all kind of went downhill.


----------

